# New Pensacola Pier



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

I've heard different things about the new fishing pier in pensacola. when is it opening and will it be able to be drivin on? I heard it was originally designed for cars, and they changed it to foot traffic only. any info? appriciate it!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

The sign by it still has cars on the concept art. It is wide enough and has the turnaround area at the end. That being said, I have no clue. :moon


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

tru this thread

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic414166-2-1.aspx#bm414833


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

If it is walk-on only, is there going to be enough parking to handle it? Also, I heard that they were not going to re-open the Gulf Breeze side. Is that true?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i was told the gb side is NOT gona reopen


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/13/2009)*i was told the gb side is NOT gona reopen


It was in the PNJ that Gulf Breeze is gonna take the FEMA millions given for their pier/bridge replacement and spend it on other stuff for the city.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (9/13/2009)*i was told the gb side is NOT gona reopen
> ...


They already have. New tennis courts in the wroks as well asa a few millions in penalties for not using it as designated.

Last I heard, no cars on the Pensacola side because it is not wide enough for two cars to pass each other while people fish safely on the sides.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *JoeZ (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (9/14/2009)*
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They do have a pisser out there now and it's a shorter walk than the beach pier I believe.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

well said joe... that's why i wear boardshorts at the pier, you can piss yerself and it just dries off... then you hope it rains so youcan rinse off without jumping in.. that's what i do on the boat anyways:doh


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

the length of the new fishing bridge is 5/10 or half a mile. that would be about 5times the length of the beach pier. it makes no since to think that people are going to walk out a half mile dragging gear. the thought into the bridge was not very smart. they could have made it shorter so you could drive on it. as i see it there is going to be a whole lot of space not used. because, like i said not many people will drag gear all the way out there. and for $2 in gas i can fish bob sikes or surf fish. i will fish the new bridge if they come up with a reasonable priced yearly pass. right now it is $6 in the winter and $7 for the other 3 seasons. it is bad enough that to are charging for a license. ok that is my rant. and last they say no motor vehicles, does that mean no little electric carts or scooters/ golf carts.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

agreed with olily... but i was told at hot spots that the bridge is a few feet wider than the old one. there is supposedly a meeting at townhall about allowing cars on it or not... if you search 3 mile bridge on the forum, you can find the article posted


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Well Here we go agan ! :hoppingmadTipacal Pensacola :sleeping I always sayed if the world was to end to day i want to be in Pensacols! Becuse it would take 20 yr to catch up!!! If ya cant drive on it there's going to be a lot of unused space!! And i guss ( damn wish i could spell ) The Handycaped still won't Have any place to FISH? When is it reelicition time???? Maby we need some new councle members to get a few thang's FIXED around here! It just might be me but im kinda pissed off abouthow thang's have beenrun around here! Useto the money's from your fishing lic, payed for up keep on our boat ramps??? now ite 5.00 per lounch??? or a 75.00 permet??? :banghead What the HELL ??? Im Suprized they dont have parking meter's were ya park your trayler ! Oops hope i den'tjust give them an Ideia :sick I got to go. the more i type the mader i get and dont need it ! Thanks for reading! Mark Zaremba AKA Papa Z ! :usaflag :usaflag_


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Papa Z (10/2/2009)*_Well Here we go agan ! :hoppingmadTipacal Pensacola :sleeping I always sayed if the world was to end to day i want to be in Pensacols! Becuse it would take 20 yr to catch up!!! If ya cant drive on it there's going to be a lot of unused space!! And i guss ( damn wish i could spell ) The Handycaped still won't Have any place to FISH? When is it reelicition time???? Maby we need some new councle members to get a few thang's FIXED around here! It just might be me but im kinda pissed off abouthow thang's have beenrun around here! Useto the money's from your fishing lic, payed for up keep on our boat ramps??? now ite 5.00 per lounch??? or a 75.00 permet??? :banghead What the HELL ??? Im Suprized they dont have parking meter's were ya park your trayler ! Oops hope i den'tjust give them an Ideia :sick I got to go. the more i type the mader i get and dont need it ! Thanks for reading! Mark Zaremba AKA Papa Z ! :usaflag :usaflag_


+1 one on wishing you could spell. I struggled through this post but I was able to figure out what you were saying. I agree, this sucks!! Who the hell is running this project??


----------



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

Go to general discussion and look for my name, I have two post about whats going on with the new bridge. A town hall meeting about the bridge is coming soon. No date yet, but I will post it in the near future.


----------

